# Rental questions



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all

Can anyone help with the below queries please?

* Good rental websites, which ones are most popular
* Company providing allowance (tbc) for 2 bed apartment in BKK plus all food, laundry, travel etc in BKK. The office will be near Lumpini Park, as traffic is hell in BKK, i want an apartment in this vicinity. What would be avg. rate for two bed with facilities? Doesnt have to be furnished as the company will ship all belongings
* Which buildings are the best in this area?
* As a reference, office is on Thanon Rama IV road nr MRT Lom station

I've been to BKK several times and know the usual spots; MBK, Banyan Tree etc

Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## manhaha (Dec 14, 2012)

I can answer you some questions

Most of the web site are using Thai language so it will be difficult for you but I found one is thaiapartment you can refer from this

the average rental price is 30,000 Baht or 1,000 us in that area

Hope it will help you

cheers


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Good websites are:
- Thailand Real Estate & Property Forum
- TARAD
- Thai & Bangkok Rentals Mr Roomfinder
The first 2 sites are in Thai but the 3rd is in English.
All websites show ads from individuals as well as agents. 
You can search for areas.


----------

